# Almost There Now.



## Rightfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a cross-post from On The Road To Recovery. It has some of my tips for recovery, so I thought I'd put it here too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone,

I've been improving pretty steadily for the past few months, and today I've suddenly realized exactly how much better I'm doing now (compared with, say, August).

I can go out with friends and not be anxious. 
I can look in the mirror again.
I'm not crawling the forums all day for the magical cure.
I can be stuck at home for a while and not constantly ruminate about DPDR.
...And lots more small things.

I'm still not completely back yet; I still have some trouble with memory, DR and some Depression, but it's just great to realize that I AM actually recovering! (Albeit gradually)
And I can prove it to myself!

I'd love to wake up one morning soon and be back 100%, though I don't have my hopes set too high. But, at least I have hopes now.

Things that have helped me (most important in bold):

* - Making my symptoms less important. (I just try to let them be and relax, telling myself that I don't care.)*

* - Being hopeful and progress-focused. (Realizing that I can recover. Celebrate small victories as well as big ones.)*

- Being with friends. (Going out for a meal, going to the bar, anything. Though not drinking more than 1-2 beers.)

- Cooking, cleaning and working. (Today I made a roast dinner and a carrot cake. Anything that takes focus and structured planning.)

- Being in nature. (I like to go to the park, close my eyes for a while, clear my mind, then open them again.)

- 5-HTP, NAC, Effervescent vitamin tablets, B Complex, Omega 3. (5-HTP I think is the best one.)

I will make sure to do another post when I reach the next milestone, and arrive the next plateau on the long climb out of the pit. Hopefully it'll be the top.

Last thought:

DP and DR are "...the mind's *self-protective* reaction to the ultimate *perceived* state of overload.". - Chipur - Derealization & Depersonalization: Perceived Madness (Part 1)

So, what we need to do is try to let our minds know that we are not "overloading" any more. Then it will no longer have to self-protect by altering our perceptions.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Way to go! So happy for you Rightfoot.

Did you ever try medication or just went with suppplements?


----------



## Rightfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Way to go! So happy for you Rightfoot.
> 
> Did you ever try medication or just went with suppplements?


I never took meds. Though, I was thinking of seeing a therapist, but I always got too nervous about it.


----------

